# Ugh...specimen collecting...HELP!



## ScoobyDoo2 (Feb 11, 2004)

Sorry this is TMI. I had my first appt with a gastro doc this morning. I really liked the dr. He was very attentive and asked a lot of questions. He is pretty sure I have IBS, but wants to run labs to rule out other things. I'll be having a blood test for gluten intolerance and I have to submit "specimens" for testing. At least I can do it at home, but yuck. I know this is gross...but any tips? I have tubs that are about the shape of a small butter tub, and then 6 vials (I have to provide 3x's, so each time has 2 vials). I have these horrible images in my mind of what can go wrong. Is this a big deal or am I being a baby? I've done this for my dog, but just picked it up in a baggy and was done with it...no having to transfer "it" with a scoop to a new container. I keep telling myself that at least I don't have to have a colonoscopy!


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

To make it easier to collect, put a clean empty plastic container that you will never use again under your bum. Or you could put saran wrap on the seat, or pick up a bedpan at the drugstore. Be thankful you don't have to use little carboard specimen slides like it was biology class. That's what I had to use and then you have to close each little window on the carboard slide after each day you've collected. I had to keep it in the fridge during the times I wasn't collecting. Ewww!! I wish you luck!!


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I've had to do these so many times in the past two years that I am afraid that ladies that work in the lab will see me out and about in the local stores, elbow their husbands and say, "Look, there is that poop in a bowl woman I am always telling you about."I had to do these to check for c. diff...to make sure it was gone, and to see if it came back again. I also had to have them done to check on the bile and mucous content...I mean to tell you, I had them every time I turned around.I generally use an old cool whip or margarine bowl to collect. They work wonderfully. Cellophane may be another option, but I get a bit gaggy, and if I had to touch the plastic wrap with a warm, smelly pile and be able to feel texture and heat through that plastic wrap...well, I'd not do too well with that. If you are a gagger, like me, that may not be your best bet. How about a paper plate?Also, just put your specimen in a lunch bag, with the paper work and take it in. You don't have to see it, and neither will all the others waiting in the waiting room.I had a nurse tell me that they had given the test stuff to a gentleman who was a construction worker one time...this was just the specimen in a bowl with a lid. He left it in his truck all day, to drop off on the way home after work...it got hot and exploded all over the truck. Ugh. So see, it could be worse.Don't be embarrased...just another lovely part of our wonderful world.


----------



## ScoobyDoo2 (Feb 11, 2004)

Thank you so much for the replies. After reading them, I made it through the first "collection." My husband is out of town and last night we were on the phone totally laughing over my assigned task. What else can I do but laugh? Knowing that others have done it too makes me feel better. The exploding poo post was too funny!


----------



## Lori99 (Nov 12, 2003)

I wish i would have seen these posts earlier. I just took "samples" to the lab today and by reading these I think I did it wrong







You cant just get a sample from the water and put it in the containers they give you?







What a thing to mess up on







Oh well it was my first time.


----------



## SassyKittyKat (Mar 29, 2004)

lol. Lori. Don't worry about it.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Lori99, Techinically I bet yours were cleaner specimens anyway. And that is something to be proud of...How much do we hate this task people???Believe it or not I used an old sitz bath I had after giving birth to one of the kids. Yup, threw it out afterwards... but I compulsively sterilized it before tossing it.







Bet no one else looks after their garbage men like we do. LOLBQ


----------



## Bellypoppin (Apr 29, 2004)

I love these responses! I had to do the specimen thing on the cardboard squares and I thought it was disgusting and I'm not a prude! All I could think about was the lab tech popping open the little cardboard windows. Actually, testing those cannot be nearly as bad as flipping the lid on the butter tub! I mean do people really WANT these jobs?


----------



## harleighgirl (May 24, 2004)

hi all, i just had to do a specimen also, i was just reading this, sorry to be out of date, but while i was driving to drop off (mr. hankey) thats what it reminded me of, if any one has ever seen south park, youll know what im talking about, i kept waiting to hear Howdeeee Ho. just somethin to give everyone a little chuckle. lol


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

When I had to give poop specimens I bought a 3pk of 8X9 brownie pans and let one float on the top of the water in the toilet. Worked for me


----------



## AngieBaby (Nov 26, 2003)

I had to do this recently, I simply took a big wad of tp and held it under my butt, let a chunk fall on it and pick what I needed out and put it in the test tubes. Then I threw the dirty tp in and flushed, that way no poop was on anything that couldn't be flushed. It was so humiliating, especially when I had to go return the bottles.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I also had to use the stool kit cards for samples for my doctor.One card was fine , the other 2 showed microscopic blood in it , so I am being sent for a barium enema on July 1st.Guess they are looking for Polyps.Hope they don't find anything.How are polyps removed ? Do you lay on your stomach and hold your bumm in the air for some dude to chop them off and out ?I am getting scared.


----------



## cnst (Jun 28, 2004)

When I first saw a G.I. Dr. about my condition he sent me to the lab for blood work and when I was leaving the lab they sent me home with a paint can to poop in for 72 hours. No joke. I had to have poop only in the can and I couldn't fill it past a certain point. I didn't do the test. I thought who ever invented this test idea didn't try it before they prescribed it to other people.


----------



## gutsgonewild (Jun 27, 2004)

Glenda~~if you have a qualified and experienced doctor a polypectomy is no big deal. They are usually removed during a colonoscopy. You will lay on your left side, be given wonderful drugs to either numb you or put you out completely and if they detect the polyps and they are indicated for removal, the doctor will pass a wire loop or snare through the colonoscope and sever the attachment of the polyp from the intestinal wall by means of an electrical current. Better to remove them now then have them lead to cancer later.







Oh and back on the subject of specimen collection, I was given nice tubs to sit on my toilet and do my business with, I wouldn't want it any other way. LOL It is almost impossible to do them without getting urine in them the other ways.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Gutsgonewild , thankyou for the very informative posting.I appreciate the great information.If The BE finds something , then guess a colonscopy is next. UUUUHHHGGGG.


----------



## gutsgonewild (Jun 27, 2004)

You are very welcome Glenda.







The thought of a Colonoscopy can be a scary thing, but believe me, the prep is the worst part. I was scared and nervous before I had mine done too. It really is not that big of a deal if you have a good doctor.







If you do have to have the colonoscopy, just remember that once your bowel movements are clear, you are done with taking the prep, no need to keep taking that stuff once you are clean. (most docs fail to mention that LOL)


----------

